# My new betta sorority :)



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Okay so here are my lovely new crowntail females! My first crowntail females I have ever owned  and my first 10 gallon sorority set up. I bought them at this awesome fish store in the city, they are all fairly young. 

View attachment 7375


Arwen

View attachment 7376


Jr (had to be quarantined because she has popeye in one eye and the other fish did not like her much...she is WAY too undersized) but she is okay on her own 

View attachment 7377


Jasmin

View attachment 7378


Rita

so I guess it's a sorority of 3 rather than 4...but they seem to be getting along well...they just didn't like the blue girl :-(


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know what you mean one of my females died and now I have 3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would do ANYTHING for the last girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhhh! All your girls are gorgeous!!! D I wan them ALL! xDD <3 :lol:

I'm curious about something though, that rubber coral thing in the first picture, how are they in the tanks? Like, what do they look like? does it move with the current and stuff? I've always wanted one xD


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Oh Dragonfish, they are okay, they don't move all that much, mostly when my bettas swim through them. My bettas seem to enjoy having them and they look nice with silk plants. They are nice and smooth. BUT I didn't know they glow in the dark until on night I saw a creepy glowing light in my room LOL I like that they glow in the dark actually it looks neat now that I got used to it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet it was wierd seeing it for the first time. lol


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

They are beuatiful ladies!!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i LOVE rita.................and the "coral rubber thing" is actually of a sea anemone in which clown fish play in.

very pretty ladies you have there


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I am very excited, I have a young male just a little larger than Rita, I hope to breed them once she gets a little bigger  I just HAD to buy her she was the first one I noticed in the store  but Rita is a crowntail and my male is half moon...not sure if that would be an undesirable cross...been trying to look it up. lol  I may ask in the breeding section if other have done a non crowntail with a crowntail before 

My boyfriend picked out Jasmin because she is his favorite color type  and then I picked out the other two because they looked like they needed some TLC  Except jr there was in rougher shape than I thought...I didn't notice she had popeye until on the way home lol...but she seems healthy besides that. Now I just need to figure out what her popeye is from so I can treat it *sigh* (I named Jamie Jr after me because my friend always makes fun of me saying I pick out the quote "gimp" pets :-( so I thought I would humor her lol ) lol she enjoyed that.

lol that's their stories ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you cross a HM and a CT, you'll get what's called a HalfSun. HM finnage with small spikes on the end!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Like so:

http://arawana.a.r.pic.centerblog.net/vjcwgfxi.jpg


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

JamieTron said:


> Oh Dragonfish, they are okay, they don't move all that much, mostly when my bettas swim through them. My bettas seem to enjoy having them and they look nice with silk plants. They are nice and smooth. BUT I didn't know they glow in the dark until on night I saw a creepy glowing light in my room LOL I like that they glow in the dark actually it looks neat now that I got used to it.


Whoooa, they glow in the dark? Thats awesome!! DD xDD I have this thing with stuff that glows in the dark....its always fascinated me for some reason :lol: I may have to get one of those now....though I'm not sure how much the glowing would bug me at night xD




ChristinaRoss said:


> .................and the "coral rubber thing" is actually of a sea anemone in which clown fish play in.


Haha, don't worry! I know what it is! xD But when I'm tired, as I was last night, my thought process goes something like this: Pink rubbery thing=something you see in coral reefs....so coral rubbery thing! :lol:


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> If you cross a HM and a CT, you'll get what's called a HalfSun. HM finnage with small spikes on the end!



oh wow I looked at the photo that's really cool looking!! Maybe they would not be such an odd pair afterall  thanks Doggyhog!!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Whoooa, they glow in the dark? Thats awesome!! DD xDD I have this thing with stuff that glows in the dark....its always fascinated me for some reason :lol: I may have to get one of those now....though I'm not sure how much the glowing would bug me at night xD



Ahaha yup! at least the ones from Walmart glow ;-) The glowing only really bothered me at first because it was weird in my room, but now I don't notice it at all. I rather like it now  reminds me of when I used to have glowy stars all in my room when I was younger lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't see the pic.


----------

